# Suggestions for good moves in a naughty erotic massage?



## 10 minutes (Dec 30, 2020)

I used to give my wife standard body massages without our clothes on. They were ok but kind of a chore. After reading some threads on this site, I started to end the massages with a lot of butt caressing and a long rimjob and muff dive. It’s not most peoples’ cup of tea but holy smokes I love it and now I’m offering her a massage all the time.

However I don’t want to become a one-trick pony so would love to mix the massages up some days by doing something different. Anyone have any ideas or personal experiences of what can go nicely in a naughty massage?


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

i have my wife wear a blindfold, and then include different types of stimulation, ice cubes, soft strokes of a paint brush, vibrator


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

If you're looking for good moves to try, I think you should give breakdancing a go.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

Just will not do the rim job stuff, for pretty obvious reasons.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

The Mighty Fred said:


> Just will not do the rim job stuff, for pretty obvious reasons.





10 minutes said:


> I used to give my wife standard body massages without our clothes on. They were ok but kind of a chore. After reading some threads on this site, I started to end the massages with a lot of butt caressing and a long rimjob and muff dive. It’s not most peoples’ cup of tea but holy smokes I love it and now I’m offering her a massage all the time.
> 
> However I don’t want to become a one-trick pony so would love to mix the massages up some days by doing something different. Anyone have any ideas or personal experiences of what can go nicely in a naughty massage?


Weekend massage (full body) from him is always good. I would not even bother him with worried about it being this type or that type. If I need anything included at that time I simply say. I had 12 jars of 4 different massage creams in my Christmas pack from him. it means there is some good results coming my way. 

We both went on a massage course in 2014 at a local college. I like a gentle head massage when I have a mouthful of him. It is very relaxing 
Instead of guessing, go and lean the art properly. Here a lot of colleges offer the course. Go to the health shop or online and get massage creams. Do not obsess about genital areas, The whole female body is electric and appreciates a good massage, followed by long slow sex and at least 7 hours of deep sleep. 

After that I am a "YES SIR" wife I promise you.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

I like massage oil with lemon scent. That's what she gets. Me, I'm not so keen on getting massaged unless I have an injury.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

A couple of thoughts. 

First, have you tried really deep tissue massage? Get her nice and relaxed, then use the heel of your hand or better yet your elbow to really work large muscle groups avoiding joints, bones, areas like elbows and knees. When I use to run half marathons and train for them I used my elbows on my quads and a theracane on other major muscle groups. A really deep tissue massage of the gluts, quads, or the deltoids can really get a person's endorphins going. After their endorphins are kicking in, then start some light erotic massage. You might explore different areas or start with the feet and work up to the inner thighs. You could even do an external pelvic floor ("tant") massage to get the blood flowing down there.

Second, if you have the consent of your spouse you could work toward erotic spanking. The idea is relax with a regular massage, then to again focus on the gluts in a deep tissue (AKA "thud") was to release endorphins. A gentle cupped hand spank (sting) followed by taking the cupped hand to deeply squeeze the glut muscles to trigger an endorphin release. Also have you ever had a Swedish massage where toward the end they do little fast karate chops to the gluts and quads, and hamstring area to release endorphins? You might work that into your percussion play as well. If you do establish a safe word.

Good Luck.


----------



## EvaUnitTwo (Apr 16, 2021)

Getting her relaxed is the main point. You should start with gentle touches for the first 10 minutes, until her body is fully relaxed, then she will get maximum enjoyment from the massage. After this, start with more intense movements until you feel that she is in the perfect condition and then you can move down on her body. I loved to do this kind of massage to the girls whom I dated, but I enjoy more getting massaged by girls. My favorite place to visit, specialized in this is ladybirdsweb.co.uk, they have some really hot girls who know how to make pleasure to a man.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erotic massage? Can always lay her down on her back exposed and massage her upper body with one hand, tease her lower body with your hand in and around her inner thighs until she can't take it anymore then once she starts begging slide your fingers down and rub followed by vibrations with your hand. Keep a towel handy and let her enjoy her happy ending.


----------

